# Anti-Paedocommunion Series - Part 1 - Passover



## Robert Truelove (Oct 21, 2007)

The first message in my Anti-Paedocommunion series was delivered today and is now online.

You can listen to it and download the outline at Christ Reformed Church | Sermons & Audio


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 22, 2007)

looks good. I look forward to listening. I too have thought that it was an unwarranted assumption that all partook of the Passover. It is certainly true that only adult males were required to go up to Jerusalem for the Passover.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 22, 2007)

Robert,

If I might ask, who is your web host? The downloads were lightening fast, and the page loads _really_ well.


----------



## AV1611 (Oct 22, 2007)

1. Thanks, will listen to it later
2. I second Fredrick...great website, I was/am very impressed! (one problem though is spelling "through" as "through" , also here under *Preaching* there is a spelling error, it should be "not" as opposed to "no")


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 22, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> 1. Thanks, will listen to it later
> 2. I second Fredrick...great website, I was/am very impressed! (one problem though is spelling "through" as "through" , also here under *Preaching* there is a spelling error, it should be "not" as opposed to "no")



Well if we're going to gripe about abbreviating "through" as "through", we'd probably be finding all kinds of issues with the old Puritans, who very frequently spelled "through" and "though" as thro' and though', respectively


----------



## AV1611 (Oct 22, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> we'd probably be finding all kinds of issues with the old Puritans



You have no idea!! 

At the moment my general gripes are using "it's" instead of "its", and pronouncing schedule as "skedule". Ahhhhh!


----------



## CDM (Oct 22, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > we'd probably be finding all kinds of issues with the old Puritans
> ...



Or "your" intead of "you're"



> ...and pronouncing schedule as "skedule". Ahhhhh!



Welcome to America, chap.


----------



## Robert Truelove (Oct 22, 2007)

My company, WebProclaim, L.L.C. hosts the Web site. 

The site design of Christ Reformed Church was done by another member of the church who also owns an Internet development firm. Brian Dempsey of Bright Tribe. 

Since going into the ministry full time, I don't have much time for new Web development projects.


P.S. Typos and corrections have been made to the page in question. 



fredtgreco said:


> Robert,
> 
> If I might ask, who is your web host? The downloads were lightening fast, and the page loads _really_ well.


----------



## AV1611 (Oct 22, 2007)

mangum said:


> Or "your" intead of "you're"



That does bug me but I do not often see it done.



mangum said:


> Welcome to America, chap.


----------

